# Omega Www Cal 30T2



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi All

This is my first time in the Military area of the forum! 0 be gentle!

I was wondering if any of you would know where i could obtain a balance **** for a movement i picked up (pictures below) i will also need a few other bits aswell - but focusing on the balance **** at the moment, im guessing its near enough to find one on its own so i guess im looking for a donor movement that required repair?

Thank you in advance

Jonathan


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have a look on the Ranfft website (Google the name) in the movement archive. They have photos of the movements for comparison. The 30T2 uses the same balance staff as many other Omega movements. You may be able to figure out some different donor movements. 

Later,

William


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for this, I have thought as much, just finding the donor ones are the problem, thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck! I have been searching for a hairspring for my Omega WWW for about a year now. I had to adapt one from another watch to get mine to run but i'd like the original. As said there are a number of Calibres that use the same balance and these can be identified on comparison web sites. Spares/repairs movements dont come cheaply.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I just sold a 30T2 complete movement a couple of months ago for Â£35, a good un too............ will keep my eye out for you.............


----------



## reyespjy (Sep 24, 2012)

I just want to know what this is worth so I can get a fair price for it. This is a 50 Cal. Omega Thompson with a Nikon Scope.......It is fully Camo....I have shot about 50 sabots thru it Thanks


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

reyespjy said:


> I just want to know what this is worth so I can get a fair price for it. This is a 50 Cal. Omega Thompson with a Nikon Scope.......It is fully Camo....I have shot about 50 sabots thru it Thanks


I think you have the wrong forum.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> reyespjy said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to know what this is worth so I can get a fair price for it. This is a 50 Cal. Omega Thompson with a Nikon Scope.......It is fully Camo....I have shot about 50 sabots thru it Thanks
> ...


I don`t know why Roy dosen`t somehow make it clear that this is a Watch Forum? :blink: :lol:


----------

